# The SBHonline Community Daily > Books, Movies, and TV >  >  Bestsellers

## JEK

In Kindle paid and free. Our Girl is really kickin it!

----------


## MIke R

Interesting..very similar to my best seller list in the shop...only Patersons "Swimsuit" is in our top ten instead of  his Postcard Killers

Cant keep MockingJay in the shop...its flying

----------


## amyb

What are the other hot titles, Mike?

----------


## MIke R

The Hotel on the Corner of Bitter and Sweet is hot right now for me...Olive Kitteridge is hot....Obama Diaries is hot....Reliable Wife is hot......Stiegs books are all very hot...Chelsea  Handlers books are still hot ( My Horizontal Life and Hello Vodka Its Me Cheslea)...The Help.....Sh*t My Dad says is smoking hot right now...One Day by David Nicholls is hot too

----------


## andynap

Yes- but which ones are good??

----------


## MIke R

dont know....my summer reads this summer have been

Seaworthy by Linda Greenlaw which I loved and she is doing a book signing in my shop this spring when the books goes paperback which I am pretty excited about

A Captains Duty by Richard Phillips which is easily my favorite book of the year so far

Bayou Farewell by Mike Tidwell which I loved

The Wisdom of Wooden which just came out as a tribute to Coach Wooden which I enjoyed a lot

thats all I've read this summer..I've been kind of busy

----------


## MIke R

I read both of Chelsea Handlers books on my cruise and I thought they were hysterical....I could party with her....I started Reliable Wife but never finished it....not because it was bad...just because thats what I do sometimes and then I go back

----------


## andynap

She is a hoot.

----------


## Rosemary

My ninety three year old neighbor asked me to drive her to our bookstore to buy "The Hotel On the Corner of ..." a few weeks ago. She loved it. I bought Great Expectations. I needed it to counteract "Mr. Pip". That book was sad.

----------


## MIke R

Mr Pip is a good one....isnt Great Expectations part of the story???

----------


## Toni

> My ninety three year old neighbor asked me to drive her to our bookstore




I hope when I'm ninety three, I'll have a neighbor who will drive me to the bookstore...

----------


## amyb

Me too, Toni.That would depend on whether or not they took my car keys away and also if there were  still a book store around to drive to!

----------


## JEK

And will we be able to hold the book . . . . .right-side up :)

----------


## MIke R

> My ninety three year old neighbor asked me to drive her to our bookstore
> 			
> 		
> 
> 
> 
> I hope when I'm ninety three, I'll have a neighbor who will drive me to the bookstore...



I hope I am simply on the right side of the grass

----------


## Rosemary

Great Expectations is a part of Mr. Pip but there is nothing like the genuine article.  And my ninety-three year old friend bought Chelsea Handlers Are You There, Vodka? It's Me, Chelsea, The Secret Life of Bees, and Theophilis North by Thornton Wilder.  A week later she had finished all three and we took a ride to Goodwill to drop them off. I hope longevity and generosity are contageous.

----------


## amyb

Great and inspiring post, Rosemary.  I have put BLEAK HOUSE in the pile for my next trip.

----------


## MIke R

> Great Expectations is a part of Mr. Pip but there is nothing like the genuine article.  And my ninety-three year old friend bought Chelsea Handlers Are You There, Vodka? It's Me, Chelsea, The Secret Life of Bees, and Theophilis North by Thornton Wilder.  A week later she had finished all three and we took a ride to Goodwill to drop them off. I hope longevity and generosity are contageous.




she read Chelsea's book????..good for her...Are you There Vodka is hysterical..and very irreverent....

----------


## Rosemary

Thank you, Amy.  Maybe I will read that next. And yes, Mike, she did read the Vodka book.  In fact, she read it first. We had the top down in the car the day we went to Goodwill.  As we passed a local waterfront bar she suggested we "stop in for a quick one".

----------

